# Relief carved panels.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I started to do my relief carving in the front panel, which will be the door to the end tables. 
I'll be doing two. This is the first one, so it will be a while before I finish the first one. 
Relief in solid 1"1/4 walnut. 










This is the pattern I'll be doing. A moose head. 
The pattern isn't mine. It's a pattern I got from a book by Lora Irish. 
Placing the pattern over carbon paper. Then trace the outline. 









Here's the pattern traced out. 









This is where I make my stop cuts all the way around, to remove the back ground. 









Ive established my levels and I'll have 5 levels when complete. Here I'm removing the back ground. I'll do this making stop cuts along the way and removing more depth as I go till i get the depth I want. 



















This is what it will look like as a door panel. 
That's all I've got so far. Little at a time and lots to do. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

This looks cool... I'm watching! I want to know how you sand down the roughness. I would like to get into this.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Very interesting. I will be watching for the progress updates.

Thanks for the notes to go with the pictures.

This just may inspire me to think about attempting carving in a future project.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm watching. It's looking great.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

CasinoDuck said:


> This looks cool... I'm watching! I want to know how you sand down the roughness. I would like to get into this.


Are you talking about the chisel marks that are coped? If so those will stay there. As far as any roughness, I'll sand lightly with 150-220 by hand and use small files. 
Thanks for your interest. 
Stay tuned,there's more detail in tomorrows update.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the process. I really like the look of those stands with the carving. I assume these are to furnish your cabin??


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Thanks for sharing the process. I really like the look of those stands with the carving. I assume these are to furnish your cabin??


Thanks Tim. Yes they are for the cabin. I didn't do a build thread on the end tables, but can explain if there's any interest as to how there done. thanks for looking.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You have a good start there. Keep close track of the levels you need to work your way down from.









 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks cabby. I'll make sure I do. Still in the rough. Can't wait to get to the details.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn't know you relief carved.
Looks like something that will be running around your cabin. Got a 50 cal?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Didn't know you relief carved.
> Looks like something that will be running around your cabin. Got a 50 cal?


Yea I do a little from time to time. I'm not as good as some, but I'm learning. Not to many moose have been seen up there, but heard they've been up there in the past.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks really cool so far. I'm in on this one. I wish I could carve. That's a whole branch of this thing I've not explored yet. And a whole 'nother set of tools I don't have....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ACP said:


> That looks really cool so far. I'm in on this one. I wish I could carve. That's a whole branch of this thing I've not explored yet. And a whole 'nother set of tools I don't have....


I'm sure you wouldn't have any problem carving. your a fine woodworker yourself. 
Give it a try and you'll find out for yourself. 
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking good Dom :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. Can't wait to see the rest of this unstarted build thread:laughing::laughing::yes:. I'm with cabinetman....just pick-up here and build thread on to the end. Always looking foward to see your builds. 

I've been Blessed with construction work and haven't made it to the mill or shop BUT the WITHDRAWALS are getting powerful enough I see it happening this weekend:yes:. I actually have a threshhold to custom build on this project you'll appreciate.....nothing fancy....just thinking out of the normal box (if we're considered "normal":blink::shifty. I'll build thread it.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Are you talking about the chisel marks that are coped? If so those will stay there. As far as any roughness, I'll sand lightly with 150-220 by hand and use small files.
> Thanks for your interest.
> Stay tuned,there's more detail in tomorrows update.


Well, I guess the point is- I don't know what I'm talking about. I'll shut up and just watch:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I got a few hours on the carving today. Didn't get as much done as I'd like. But I'm pretty happy with the progress I made on it so far. It's starting to take shape and it's coming to life,The more I carve at it. More to come. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Happy to see the progress. I would really appreciate if you can explain the levels. In the first post you said you would have 5 levels to work on.

I am eager to understand how the level process works.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Happy to see the progress. I would really appreciate if you can explain the levels. In the first post you said you would have 5 levels to work on.
> 
> I am eager to understand how the level process works.


Thanks Dave for the interest. In the photo I only have 3 levels. There's more to it. It's not finished yet. I'll get into more detail on my next update. 
Sorry. Just don't have much time to explain. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool, Dominick, I'm glad you're posting this. It's coming along beautifully so far. I'll be following along, hopefully learning something in the process. Keep up the great work.

Dave, I think he's referring to five distinct levels of depth. "Think" being the operative word.

Or, at least perceived levels of depth.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Cool, Dominick, I'm glad you're posting this. It's coming along beautifully so far. I'll be following along, hopefully learning something in the process. Keep up the great work.
> 
> Dave, I think he's referring to five distinct levels of depth. "Think" being the operative word.


Thanks Steve. I couldn't of said it any better. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Got a couple hours on it today. Not much has changed. Just starting with the details. Walnut is not the easiest to carve. I'm making headway. 
Lots more come. 
Thanks again.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Me like. Me like a lot. The antlers are really shaping up well.

I can't wait to finish up my carving bench. But I have several other projects to deal with first. You're inspiring me to want to hit some chisels with a mallet. Let me see; how can I stonewall the four people who are waiting on me to get their projects done first? There must be a way...!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Steve, I'm sure you would have no problem doing this type of carvings. I've seen your work. 
Thanks for the kind words. 
I'll be back with an update tomorrow. Im getting to the fun part of adding the details. Every cut or tap of the mallet makes it come to life.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I think I'm all done with the moose. Spent a few hours on it today and I think it's pretty much done. Just have to do a little light sanding. 
I'm pretty happy with it. It was fun
Thanks to all who care to look. 
I have another door panel to do yet. Not sure what I'll be doing on it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks very good. I am surprised how fast you did this. :thumbsup:

Thanks for posting the progress.

Just consider, you may have a skill which the ancient Egyptians did not have. They could carve a statue, but they did not understand perspective in a picture.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dom, that is one sharp panel.:thumbsup: Thanks so much for sharing. You've got me thinking now about getting some more tools and trying this. I've got a niece getting married next summer and a blanket chest with some carving on it would be a perfect gift. Thematically probably something similar to your moose as niece and fiancee are both deer hunters. 

I also want to give you :thumbsup: for the design and look of those nightstands. I love projects that show all the (im)perfections of wood.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Looks very good. I am surprised how fast you did this. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for posting the progress.
> 
> Just consider, you may have a skill which the ancient Egyptians did not have. They could carve a statue, but they did not understand perspective in a picture.


Thanks a lot Dave. That means a lot to me. It did seem like it went fast and it kinda did. I think it was 3 days. Roughly 18-20 hrs. I wish I could of been able to explain in more detail. I was in the zone. Lol
I'll see what I can do on the next one. 
Coming soon.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

trc65 said:


> Dom, that is one sharp panel.:thumbsup: Thanks so much for sharing. You've got me thinking now about getting some more tools and trying this. I've got a niece getting married next summer and a blanket chest with some carving on it would be a perfect gift. Thematically probably something similar to your moose as niece and fiancee are both deer hunters.
> 
> I also want to give you :thumbsup: for the design and look of those nightstands. I love projects that show all the (im)perfections of wood.


Thanks Tim. 
There's only one way to find out. Just carve. 
Congrats to your niece. For the other door panel, I was thinking of doing a deer head. Still not sure yet. Got any ideas? 
Thanks for being hear for this.
Oh I'm sure everyone is curious on what I'll be doing for the tops of these end tables. Sorry cant tell yet. Lol.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks Tim.
> For the other door panel, I was thinking of doing a deer head. Still not sure yet. Got any ideas?
> 
> Oh I'm sure everyone is curious on what I'll be doing for the tops of these end tables. Sorry cant tell yet. Lol.



For the other panel why not do a timber wolf? Could be predator and prey. Don't know if they have any wolves in the area of your cabin, but there used to be. I know N. Wisconsin reintroduced some wolves several years ago and they are occasionally spotted in the Chequamegon forest. Could also do a black bear - I'm sure you will/have seen plenty of them in the area.

My next question was going to be about the tops. I was rereading the thread to see if I missed it when I saw your last message. I guess I can wait to see....


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dom, fine work on the moose. The details are cool. Nice depth, especially on the antlers. I'm at attention, waiting to see what you decide for the other panel. Gonna be awesome, whatever you decide.

Congratulations on getting this panel done quickly. It turned out great.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks again Tim. Yea the wolf would be cool. There are wolves up there. I haven't seen any yet, either bear. Which I'm ok with. Lol. I'm in the Ottawa NF. 
The tops are..... witch of course TOP SECRET. Lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve. Yea Facial features aren't my strong point. I'm sure most can attest to that. I'll try to get a close up pic of it to show the deep relief cuts around the antlers. 
Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok now it's time to put a finish on the end tables. 
I was thinking of putting a couple coats of poly on it, Witch of course I'm fine with. My only question is if I should finish the inside or not? 

The reason being is I'll be storing things like linens and blankets and don't want them to smell like poly. What are my options to this. Finish or no finish? 

I was thinking of using a wipe on poly to cut down on the smell. What should I do. 
Thanks.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd be worried about the smell as well, even with the wipe on poly. I've made a lot of small boxes and used BLO followed by wipe on poly and while I really like the look, I just went around the house and all of them still smell. Some of them I finished over a year and a half ago! My small boxes are not the same as your nightstands, but I think you will have problems with smell. 

Do you have spray equipment? Maybe lacquer or WB poly if you do. Poly on the outside and shellac on the inside? I'm not experienced enough to offer much more than that....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Tim. I couldn't wait. Lol 
I was putting a finish on the outside and it was killing me to do the inside. So I did it anyway. Only one coat. Hopefully it won't be to bad 
Besides the wife will probably stuff it with scented candles and smelly soaps. Lol


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

IMO, it's not a strong smell, in fact I like it.:wacko: But then I'm a little strange anyway. 

Does this mean you have finished the top as well?? Or are we going to have to wait a little longer to see what you've chosen?:smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Lol. Sorry Tim you'll have to wait for it. I know all of you are so excited to see. Lol


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work dominick! Can i ask what type(s) of carving tools you used to make this?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats sweet. Wish i could do that. I'm in awe of you carvers. Nice, very nice.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that moose turned out awesome! Very nice work.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup.
Looks good dude.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wema826 said:


> awesome work dominick! Can i ask what type(s) of carving tools you used to make this?


Thanks for your interest Wema,
In this pic I have the basic tools I use. Being walnut its harder to work with. So using a mallet for hogging out the bulk makes it easier. I also use a small rawhide hammer to do softer tapping. 

I use whatever it takes. Small gouges and v chisels for finer details. I also use a linoleum cutter called the speedball cutters. It has different tips. Stanly knife works well to. Most of the work is done with the small gouges you see on the bottom by millers falls. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for posting the pic Dominick, It does help. I have been thinking about getting into carving accents. but I dont know what i need to get started. tool wise.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been wanting to get into this. Thanks Dom for posting up! This has helped me alot:thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow Dom. That turned out great. I just got to lood at this today. And as always, I'm not disappointed. Can't wait to see the tops.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Wow Dom. That turned out great. I just got to lood at this today. And as always, I'm not disappointed. Can't wait to see the tops.


Lol. Thanks ray. 
I'm in the process of doing the tops this week. I can't wait either. lol
Thanks again.


----------

